# 6D firmware 1.1.6 exposure issue



## Freddell (Feb 18, 2015)

I posted on dpreview forum that after updating to firmware 1.1.6 on my 6D I cannot get correct exposure on flash photography in low light. My pictures get extremely overexposed 9 out of 10 times. I cannot seem to find firmware 1.1.4 anymore, does anyone have a link for the 1.1.4 firmware so I can attempt a downgrade?

Background:
After upgrading to firmware 1.1.6 on my 6D I am no longer able to consistently use my flash.

I tried resetting all camera settings to default without remedy.

I have the 430EXII flash

I tried another 430EXII flash on my body and the problem was the same

I tried my lens and flash on a different (120D) canon body and could not repeat the issue..

When I use the flash it seems to turn up the power to high, especially if I use the flash in indirect setting in not so bright lit rooms. Ie most (9 out of 10) pictures are severely overexposed/unusable. However 1 out of 10 photos turn out as expected. Iso, exposure and time settings are all consistent between shots.

I have tried Lenses 24-105F4L and 70-300L with the same issue.

Since I did not experience the behavior before firmware 1.1.6 I would like to roll back to 1.1.4 but I can not find it on canon support site anymore.

I noticed someone else complaining about exposure issues on 1.1.6 so I am not alone?

Can anyone with firmware 1.1.4 download PM me please? Is it even possible to downgrade firmware?

-- Sorry I posted this to the wrong forum, can the moderator move it please? (EOS bodies for stills) 
Regards,

Fredrik


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2015)

Freddell said:


> After upgrading to firmware 1.1.6 on my 6D I am no longer able to consistently use my flash.



Post this bug description on the Canon U.S. forum, there are official people around there which can pick it up - that's the way a 5d3 bug was fixed: http://community.usa.canon.com/t5/Canon-Forum/ct-p/Canon_Forum

Canon doesn't care a lot for the cheap 6d, so I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't do a lot of testing on 1.1.6 and broke something while changing the af algorithm.



Freddell said:


> Can anyone with firmware 1.1.4 download PM me please? Is it even possible to downgrade firmware?



Yes, it is, best downgrade to 1.1.3 so you can run Magic Lantern (they're currently busy updating ML to 1.1.6). There's also a fw download link: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=3904.0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2015)

Try re-installing the firmware. Canon DOES extensively test new firmware versions for all cameras, and ships new cameras with the update before making it available to existing owners. The cost of fixing bad firmware is extremely high, so its something they are careful about. Even so, there are a infinite number of possibilities to test, so some obscure issues can slip thru.

Also try removing the battery for 5 minutes and re-installing it, that sometimes resets bad info stuck in buffers.

BTW, I think you know this, but make sure you are downloading directly from Canon.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 18, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon doesn't care a lot for the cheap 6d



lol


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you are having problems.

FYI - I have the same setup (6D, 430EXII, 24-105L) and I have not had any problems with the firmware update. 

Like it says above; maybe try downloading and installing it again. You may have to regress to 1.13 from the Magic Lantern site first before upgrading again. If you WANT 1.16, definitely download a copy again. Maybe the file was corrupted.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Try re-installing the firmware.



Excuse me, I'm all ears and I know you've got some engineering experience - but however would that help?

The fw is signed, so if it's tampered with or broken afaik it won't install - unless it's signed again and few people have this knowledge and the signing key (ML does, though). And even *if* there'd be fw corruption, it would probably brick or crash the camera and not show flash metering issues.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon DOES extensively test new firmware versions for all cameras, and ships new cameras with the update before making it available to existing owners.



Again, with the greatest respect - how would you know? The fact that Canon took until 1.1.6 to fix the horrible af system performance with all points activated speaks for itself. There are lots reports about the camera ignoring the center point and essentially crippling it to static stills gadget, you only need to use the camera for an hour or so to realize this problem.



Mt Spokane Photography said:



> The cost of fixing bad firmware is extremely high, so its something they are careful about.



How so? Because people are filing a class action lawsuit because the 1.1.6 broke flashing in some lens-flash combinations under mildly unusual circumstances? Because the reputation of the 6d will go below ground level and people will buy a 5d3? Or Nikon, even if there are gazillions of reasons to get the d610 for other reasons?

Really, I don't see it at all, and not because I'm "pro" or "anti" Canon. My observation is that everything but their premium Cameras only get obscure language bugfixes and addition of new lens profiles. If they change something about the af system which will affect metering (eval mode!) I'm not certain how extensive their testing is.


----------



## Trovador (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't have the 1.1.4 but I do have the 1.1.3 in my computer if you want it...


----------



## manhattanboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Freddell said:


> Can anyone with firmware 1.1.4 download PM me please? Is it even possible to downgrade firmware?



Download here:
https://canoncanada.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/46055/~/firmware-notice%3A-eos-6d-firmware-version-1.1.4

Hopefully that is the help you were looking for.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Feb 19, 2015)

sorry too say your stuck with that firmware


----------



## Otara (Feb 19, 2015)

Same f/w and flash, works fine from what I can see. Maybe flash shoe contacts or camera flash settings etc?


----------



## BPLOL (Feb 19, 2015)

A few weeks ago I had a problem while testing my 430EX (the first). On my case, it was giving full power bursts and It kept flashing "E-TTL", and it was the same on another camera.

Cleaned the contacts and its fine now. Now It displays E-TTL2, If I'm not wrong. Even made a event after that.

What bothered me, thou, is how the 6D flash exposures seens to be warmer than my other camera (Rebel).


----------



## Freddell (Feb 19, 2015)

manhattanboy said:


> Freddell said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone with firmware 1.1.4 download PM me please? Is it even possible to downgrade firmware?
> ...



Sorry, the link takes me to 1.1.6 download despite the title.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 19, 2015)

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SCANNER-Digital-CAMERA-WEBCAM/CANON/Canon-EOS-6D-Digital-Camera-Firmware-114.shtml


----------



## Freddell (Feb 19, 2015)

Downgraded to 1.1.3 and the issue persists, will have to take the camera to service center. Thanks for all links and helpful comments!


----------



## tolusina (Feb 19, 2015)

Have you tried resetting the flash from the on-camera menu controls?
On camera, press the _MENU_ button, scroll to the far left then back one to the right, second listing is "_External Speedlight Control_", bottom left is "_Clear settings_".
Do this with flash attached and switched on.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 23, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Try re-installing the firmware.
> ...


*Please be factual. Canon DOES extensively test firmware upgrades including those for the Canon 6D one of the companies in our portfolio gets beta versions to test. *


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 23, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> *Please be factual. Canon DOES extensively test firmware upgrades including those for the Canon 6D one of the companies in our portfolio gets beta versions to test. *



FACTUAL is my second name *and I can do bold, too* and lots of other things things that _don't enhance the content at all_

If you would be so kind to notice, of course I didn't say that Canon simply shells out new fw versions w/o testing. I expect they have dedicated beta testers, and right before release serviced cameras get a fw update before it gets released into the wild to do check if something really bad has slipped by. 

However, I very suspect thy do more extensive testing on "pro" and expensive gear like 1d. How else can the things that they ack in their own changelog gone unnoticed for so long, for example the center pt af but on the 6d? And going by these changelogs, Canon tries not to touch the cheap models if they can help it to save on r&d and beta testing costs.


----------



## LovePhotography (Feb 25, 2015)

So, I've got 1.1.3 as factory installed.
Is there a good reason to upgrade?
Any major improvements in function?
The only thing I really notice that I wish was better was faster auto-focus.
Don't use flash much. Exposures seem spot on.
Should I upgrade? Or is the risk of screw-up outweigh the benefit?
(If it ain't broke, don't fix it).
Thanks,

You can go to the Canon site for the 6D and look up the changes in the firmware, or just search the internet for it.

Or search on the CR site:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/12/canon-eos-6d-firmware-1-1-6-released/

So far, I've only heard of one person with a issue, and he has posted multiple places.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 25, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> So, I've got 1.1.3 as factory installed. Is there a good reason to upgrade? Any major improvements in function?



Imho the autofocus fix can be considered "major", but you currently cannot run Magic Lantern with 1.1.6 (they're on it though and it'll be ready in some weeks).


----------



## Freddell (Feb 28, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> So, I've got 1.1.3 as factory installed.
> Is there a good reason to upgrade?
> 
> So far, I've only heard of one person with a issue, and he has posted multiple places.



I did not notice any difference going from 1.1.3 to 1.1.4 and my 6D performed well without flash on 1.1.6.
So don't expect a major difference. (I am not using tracking auto focus, mostly center point AF, hence more sensitive points and a joystick would sit well)

I just turned my body to the repair center today, lets see what they discover. Since I suffered the same exposure issues when downgrading back to 1.1.3/1.1.4 I can only assume the older firmwares don't touch the specific area related to exposure metering with flash or that there is something with my body or that I am completely incompetent.


----------



## Freddell (Mar 12, 2015)

Issue was fixed by changing camera top plate


----------

